# talking to a 17 yo



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

I drive a school van and one of my students is 17. The others are considerably younger and easier to talk to. The 17 yo sits in the front seat and we have some alone time most days. If you're familiar with some of my other posts, I'm a little communicatively incompetent sometimes. I'm getting tired of asking her the same questions: do you work today? how was school? 

What can I talk to her about? It seems the only time we ever get in an engaging conversation is when we talk about our pets. Not to be mean, but she isn't the brightest bulb in the house which makes it a little harder for me to talk to. I think she's on a 6th grade math level. Every afternoon she says good morning to me when she gets on. 

So give me some topics to talk about please! The silence is so awkward sometimes!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Does she play any sports? Music? Places to travel to? What are her dreams? 

One of my soccer player younger brother has Down Syndrome, I make sure every practice and everygame he is "part of the team" he is a great kid and needs alot of attention, but anytime I acknowledge him or include him, he beems with excitement and pride.

By you just talking to this girl makes her feel good and special, just enjoy what ever she has to say, sometimes the best conversations I had were with people who ahd nothing to prove or no opinions, becuase they just enjoyed life, which to me is refreshing.

So talk about the animals, ask her if she watches the animal planet TV channel, dog rescues, etc.

I would just enjoy her.


----------



## Christifer'smom (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with the soccer mom if she's 17 is she thinking about college? what are her plans after hight school? if she doesn't play sports will she be attending any games at the school. if you're comfortable with it boys are there any special ones to her. you know when I was in high school I had a great friend (female) who was 32 (I worked with her) and she was my go to person for advice or just to listen about my trouble or funny experiences with them. If not boys maybe school work is she having any trouble in any classes or what are her fav classes? Think of yourself at 17 and what you liked to talk about then. Good Luck


----------



## l0v3elc (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I don't want to upset Christifer'smom... I am 18 and I'm in college now but it was so annoying to get asked by every other person I talked to about college  . That is most definitely not a good path to take. I used to give one word answers because I got so tired of talking about it. I do agree about giving advice though. It is nice to have somebody who is older to talk to other than a mom who you can't always tell the whole truth to. :smthumbup:


----------



## 25michblue (Apr 9, 2009)

I ask my teens - "What was the best thing that happened to you, today?" It leaves less room for a one word answer.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Engage, instead of questioning. What I mean is, if you want to ask her about school, share a story about yourself and school first. It takes the spotlight off of them.


----------

